
Google Invests $450M in ADT - uhhyeahdude
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/adt-will-exclusively-install-nest-hardware-in-450-million-google-deal/
======
uhhyeahdude
I'm not surprised that GOOG is buying a huge home security company. It
advances the prevailing narrative in the US. One in which pervasive state
surveillance of it's own citizens is normalized, and the line separating the
corporate world from the government is increasingly blurry.

This is dark, and it is presented as inevitable. Which, I suppose, it is. Look
at the synergy!

